# REVELL '87 OLDS CUTLASS 2 'N 1 and '87 Buick Regal



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry, didn't know where else to post this. I don't know if everyone has heard or not, but Revell has 2 new realeases, an 87 cutlass 2 'n 1 (donk/stock), and a '87 Buick Regal 2 'n 1 (donk/stock). I don't know if they're available yet, I haven't seen them in stores, or on Revell's website, but I got a flyer in the mail from Revell today, and they are both on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ill belive that shit when i see them at my hobby shop! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

sorry for the crappy pics took them wit my cell phone


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 18 2008, 07:34 AM~11902356
> *ill belive that shit when i see them at my hobby shop! :biggrin:
> *


they won't be at the lhs long, they'd all be at ur house


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 18 2008, 11:03 AM~11902516
> *they won't be at the lhs long, they'd all be at ur house
> *



:biggrin: this is true! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THESES WILL NOT BE OUT FOR A WHILE. THEY HAVE BEEN WORKIN ON THOSE FOR A LONG TIME NOW. AND THEY KEEP WORKING ON THEM. :angry: :angry:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 18 2008, 08:52 AM~11902709
> *THESES WILL NOT BE OUT FOR A WHILE. THEY HAVE BEEN WORKIN ON THOSE FOR A LONG TIME NOW. AND THEY KEEP WORKING ON THEM. :angry:  :angry:
> *


well damn, i was hoping to pick them up real soon


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn hope they come out soon.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice models...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

can't wait to pick some up whenever they are released.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

but they don't even have the 2 door caddy donk on their site. maybe they're just REALLY slow at updating it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.p...ndpost&p=127977

hopefully these kits are part of the "big news"


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://public.fotki.com/SteveG26/i-hobby-expo-2008/

at least it looks like the Lindberg 61 hardtops and verts will be back out along with the MPC 80 monte and 51 vert :biggrin:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Just like last year, the same ole same-o; I guess another repeat for next year. :angry: :machinegun: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Oct 18 2008, 03:29 PM~11904452
> *Just like last year, the same ole same-o; I guess another repeat for next year. :angry:  :machinegun:  :thumbsdown:
> *


What are you talking about? We got some damn good stuff this year!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 18 2008, 02:24 PM~11905024
> *What are you talking about? We got some damn good stuff this year!
> *


x-2


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I GOT THAT FLYER TOO, BUT DIDNT BOTHER TO TAKE PICS, GOOD JOB HOMIE  AND I hope they do hurry up becuase Im dying to build a cutless hopper :0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 18 2008, 11:14 PM~11907467
> *I GOT THAT FLYER TOO, BUT DIDNT BOTHER TO TAKE PICS, GOOD JOB HOMIE   AND I hope they do hurry up becuase Im dying to build a cutless hopper :0
> *


you know it lux, ima buy like 10 of each, jus to have on hand.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sweet they have charger cop cars


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice ive always liked the 80s cutlass maby ill build on of em


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn looks like lidberg is doin it big for '09! 

57 rag
37 cabriolet
61 rag and ht
52 fastback


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 19 2008, 06:14 AM~11908338
> *sweet they have charger cop cars
> *



:uh: So does L.A.P.D. :ugh: 


















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 19 2008, 06:55 PM~11912478
> *damn looks like lidberg is doin it big for '09!
> 
> 57 rag
> ...


I think there 1/32 scale.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 19 2008, 09:03 PM~11913212
> *I think there 1/32 scale.
> *


awww that sucks. oh well at least we'll still have the 61s


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 19 2008, 05:03 PM~11913212
> *I think there 1/32 scale.
> *


they are.... reissues of old 1/32 kits


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2008, 12:25 PM~11903739
> *http://public.fotki.com/SteveG26/i-hobby-expo-2008/
> 
> at least it looks like the Lindberg 61 hardtops and verts will be back out along with the MPC 80 monte and 51 vert  :biggrin:
> *


I see a dodge funnycar. :biggrin: "YAY"


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I just recieved confirmation from revell on the cutty and regal............................................................both have been CANCELLED


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

eh.., yeah somethin we all kinda expected. :angry: 

thanks on the info though.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

we could all hope though, right 408


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TRUE, but we've all been HOPEING since we first saw these :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

good point, it'll probably NEVER happen


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

in the mean time we have 1OFAKINDS cutty :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

i gotta get me one of those, but i know it's outta my $ range :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

hit him up. i think he still makes them, and not sure if his price is still the same.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Oct 22 2008, 10:41 AM~11939906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prob not, but i did see a 57 chev 210 sedan .... good drag car builder....


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 18 2008, 07:29 AM~11902331
> *Sorry, didn't know where else to post this. I don't know if everyone has heard or not, but Revell has 2 new realeases, an 87 cutlass 2 'n 1 (donk/stock), and a '87 Buick Regal 2 'n 1 (donk/stock). I don't know if they're available yet, I haven't seen them in stores, or on Revell's website, but I got a flyer in the mail from Revell today, and they are both on it.
> *


At the iHobby Expo last weekend I spoke with Revell about this, and 87 Cutlass and Regel have been canceled again.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

YOU WOULD THINK WITH ALL THE INTrest , they would go ahead and release them....


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

wat ever happen to the cutlass did it come out?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Dec 5 2009, 09:54 AM~15879717
> *wat ever happen to the cutlass did it come out?
> *


What I've understood from Bigg's a while ago that Collectors Choice was going to do a limited production run of those Cutlass' by Revell....what's upwith that?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

got this resin 4sale if anyone intereste pm me


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 8 2009, 08:23 PM~15918511
> *got this resin 4sale if anyone intereste pm me
> 
> 
> ...


pink86regal pm sent.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 6 2009, 12:33 AM~15885970
> *What I've understood from Bigg's a while ago that Collectors Choice was going to do a limited production run of those Cutlass' by Revell....what's upwith that?
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 8 2009, 08:30 PM~15918611
> *pink86regal  pm sent.
> *


returned


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 8 2009, 07:23 PM~15918511
> *got this resin 4sale if anyone intereste pm me
> 
> 
> ...



are those decals on the side? who makes them?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 8 2009, 10:42 PM~15918814
> *are those decals on the side?  who makes them?
> *


Those are from the first issue Revell 64 Impala lowrider. (Blue box art).


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 8 2009, 05:44 PM~15918855
> *Those are from the first issue Revell 64 Impala lowrider. (Blue box art).
> *


2nd issue :biggrin: first was red with skulls


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2009, 10:53 PM~15918985
> *2nd issue  :biggrin: first was red with skulls
> *


REALLY?? We never had the blue one around here so I just assumed it was the first issue.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222+Dec 8 2009, 08:42 PM~15918814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2009, 11:05 PM~15919164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do I see B & W, purple and green????????????????? Me like. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 8 2009, 09:07 PM~15919213
> *Do I see B & W, purple and green????????????????? Me like.  :biggrin:
> *


x2... :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

red in use


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2009, 11:12 PM~15919306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE Gil. I'm gonna have to get a few sets from you.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 9 2009, 12:22 AM~15919466
> *VERY NICE Gil. I'm gonna have to get a few sets from you.
> *



X-2


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 9 2009, 04:38 AM~15922286
> *X-2
> *


X3


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 9 2009, 12:37 PM~15925856
> *X3
> *


x4


----------



## kbarrera (Dec 27, 2008)

check hoppin hydros they posted a few more car kits


----------

